# Reducing jealousy to facilitate taming



## EBCanuck (Apr 19, 2017)

Our male female pair, untamed, came to us a year apart with unknown histories from the same parrot shelter where the budgies are grouped in their own room. Like most males in a pair we have had in the past (both tame and untamed) there seems to be some jealousy or alarm on the male's part at our attentions to them both. This consists of alarmed sounding vocalizations, moving to get between us and her when I start sweet talking them, and so on. (Charlie, the girl, seems much more curious and engaged, never betrays this kind of jealous reaction to my attention.)

I expect taming them to be a very long process because neither bird has ever been finger tamed and have had their distrust of people for some time (true ages unknown.) They both appear to enjoy being sweet talked at certain times of day--when they are sleepy at bedtime and we move the cage to the bedroom, for example. There are other exceptions such as when I've been out and he lifts his wings to me in greeting upon my return.

Now that I am retired I have more time to devote to gradually gaining their trust but I think I need some tips for how not to trigger Taj's jealousy when I go over and start chatting, whistling or talking to them--as a first step to getting them relaxed and more ready for finger taming.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Hopefully you are doing everything necessary to ensure there is no breeding of your male/female pair?

When We Don't Want Eggs

It sounds to me as if the male is trying to "protect" the female more than the fact that he is jealous of any attention you may be showing her. Could that be the case?

To build your budgies' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let them get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgies. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds. Hold the seed in the palm of your hand as see if either of the budgies are willing to come to you to eat a bit.

In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgies' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with them.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above!

Be sure to read through the links provided, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! :thumbsup: 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

